
1M Women to Tech - Caitin_Chen
https://github.com/1millionwomentotech/
======
DATACOMMANDER
The lack of women in tech has never been caused by discrimination. Even if
there’s been _some_ discrimination, spending time and energy trying to
increase the participation of demographic X in field Y is something I have a
hard time understanding. It’s already been made abundantly clear in the West
for at least a generation that if you want to pursue something constructive,
you will receive welcome and support, regardless of your background. In my
professional experience, I’ve never encountered even a whiff of anti-woman or
anti-minority sentiment. I’ve worked at tech companies of various types and
sizes occupying various niches, and the atmosphere has been unfailingly open
and tolerant. I’ve spoken with colleagues who had no reason to hide their true
feelings, and none of them has ever expressed a sexist or racist opinion.

I’ve read several ridiculous articles lamenting the obstacles that,
supposedly, only women and minorities face when trying to get into computer
programming. Sorry, but the only things stopping anyone who doesn’t live in
abject poverty from becoming a coder are (a) lack of interest, (b) lack of
persistence, and/or (c) lack of aptitude, in that order.

